# How long did you work before you quit?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

quit or fired or stopped.


I drove for 7 weeks, wasn't making much money, wasting the entire day on call for almost nothing, after mileage deductions I made no profit.


----------



## AZWheeler (Jun 13, 2017)

I just did it as a temporary gig from Jun 9 - Jun 18 to provide for my wife and daughter while we're displaced for my daughter's medical care. So I have about 10 days of crazy stories to tell, along with an extra ~$500 in my pocket to ease the financial blow of being away from my main job.

But my daughter is discharged from the hospital and we are headed back home to a tiny town that isn't served by Uber or Lyft, so I'm done.

That being said, if I ever do move my family to an area where Uber service is available and I need extra cash, I'll do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Can't believe it took me 8 months to figure out what a crumby way it is to make less than minimum wage.

I had a high mpg car, diesel Passat got 40mpg city.
I was willing to pick up everyone for PDB and NEVER paid Lyft a commission. Back then Uber got 20%.
I grossed $100/day average for 12 hours behind the windshield. Net was closer to $70 after gas and unpaid miles. 
Health insurance was $320/month ObamaCare for my wife and I.
PDB hours dictated late night drunks in my car every weekend... worked 7 days a week to make mortgage payment.
$70/12 hours is less than minimum wage. 

I took a part time at Costco, 3 miles from home. Sold the car, bought a bike. 
Costco pays $13/hr plus benefits even for part time employees.
I sold the car, bought a bike, saving myself car payment, insurance, gas, maintenance.

Costco dumps $1200 month into my bank account for 5 days a week, 6 hours a day, time and a half on Sunday. ($19.50/hr)

So, I'm working fewer days, and when I work, it's half the time I spent Ubering/Lyfting. 
Excellent health insurance, including eyeglass and dental, for $100/month.
Great place to work. No puking drunks in my life anymore.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

I actually didn't start. I began the application process yesterday and was approved right away, had the app ready to go, etc. But after reading the insurance info on this forum, I began to feel uneasy about possibly compromising my relationship with my auto insurer. I knew I would never have any peace about the matter, so I unsubscribed from everything and removed the app. 

I think it would have been fun to give it a go and try to earn at least a little money (it would have been a "side hustle") but I suppose things happen for a reason.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Started in '01 driving fare for hire, joined Uber in '12 (Black only) and I'm not still driving 16 years later. By the way, I haven't had an Uber fare since late '14.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Part time driver for a year and half, Haven't ubered or lyfyed in 4 months, Still a activated driver on both platforms but I got tired of uber and lyft policies so I completely stopped and never looked back...I see uber making changes and adding a tip option, How about they all decrease their commission and increase the drivers rates.



EpicSwoleness said:


> I actually didn't start. I began the application process yesterday and was approved right away, had the app ready to go, etc. But after reading the insurance info on this forum, I began to feel uneasy about possibly compromising my relationship with my auto insurer. I knew I would never have any peace about the matter, so I unsubscribed from everything and removed the app.
> 
> I think it would have been fun to give it a go and try to earn at least a little money (it would have been a "side hustle") but I suppose things happen for a reason.


 Smart move not risking your relationship with your insurance company, When I was a driver I signed up for rideshare insurance but the market I Drive in just don't pay enough to keep up with car maintenance and additional insurance payments.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Why does everyone here want to quit doing Uber? I can seriously see myself doing this 10 years from now.


----------



## Josh Boyd (Jul 31, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> Part time driver for a year and half, Haven't ubered or lyfyed in 4 months, Still a activated driver on both platforms but I got tired of uber and lyft policies so I completely stopped and never looked back...I see uber making changes and adding a tip option, How about they all decrease their commission and increase the drivers rates.
> 
> Smart move not risking your relationship with your insurance company, When I was a driver I signed up for rideshare insurance but the market I Drive in just don't pay enough to keep up with car maintenance and additional insurance payments.


I couldn't agree more. The tip option is only a cover up for every wage decrease they make every couple of months. Uber isn't made for drivers anymore


----------



## Diamond_Vision (Nov 8, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Why does everyone here want to quit doing Uber? I can seriously see myself doing this 10 years from now.


You have to understand. We are one of the better markets. Other cities aren't so lucky..


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

I gross over 25 an hour basically every week. So roughly 20 an hour after expenses. It's a great part time job.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Tysmith95 said:


> I gross over 25 an hour basically every week. So roughly 20 an hour after expenses. It's a great part time job.


What does your vehicle cost you per mile?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I did uber full time when the rates for X where over $1.40 a mile to the driver. I quit doing it full time when the rates went under $1.00 per mile to the driver. Now they are 53c a mile to the drive.


----------

